# My Poor Disney...



## middie (Aug 21, 2006)

My time with my beloved 13 year old cat Disney will be coming to an end tomorrow. Out of the clear blue sky she can't seem to walk anymore. When
she tries to she just drags her hind legs behind her. I don't want her to suffer
but at the same time I really don't want to lose her either  .
This has been a very bad year for me.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry Middie ... My thoughts will be with you.
Big hugs!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Middie.


----------



## Ken (Aug 21, 2006)

That's awful.  Have you had her diagnosed by a vet?   Our cat Toonces had something similar just after she became diabetic.   She  started dragging both her legs behind her.
We were told it was a case of neuropathy (sp?) ....and slowly but surely she recovered completely and is as spry as a 14 year old 20 pound cat can be now.   Fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 21, 2006)

[[[[[Middie]]]]]


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 21, 2006)

So sorry Middie.Have you had her checked?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2006)

_I;ll be thinking of you Middie..My prayers for you and your kitty.I know just how hard this is._

_kadesma _


----------



## amber (Aug 21, 2006)

Middie, I'm so sorry your cat is suffering. Definately have Disney checked out by a vet before you think about having him/her put to sleep.  It could be anything, and something simple to fix.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Middie, I am so very sorry.  I hope when you get to the vet, he'll be able to help Disney.

But, you will have to do what's best for Disney and it can be so painful at times.


----------



## Corinne (Aug 21, 2006)

Middie - I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say. It's as hard to lose one of our furry friends as it is to lose a human sometimes. I am all to aware of that so I really feel for you.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 21, 2006)

Middie... it has been a rough year for you.  I am so sorry!


----------



## QSis (Aug 21, 2006)

Middie, it's the most difficult thing that I've ever had to do.  My heart breaks for you.

But, as my vet told me, your cat will let you know when it's time - there will be no doubt in your mind that when you know "it's time", you have done the right thing.

After the fact, a new kitten helps to ease the pain.

Lee


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I love animals, and I know how hard it is to lose a pet. I've lost five pets over the years (if you don't count goldfish). Its heartbreaking to see them suffer I know. But have you considered having the back legs amputated after she gets checked out if they decide they're unfixable? I know several two and three legged animals that still live long pretty good lives with a dissability. And like everyone is saying, definatly make sure there are no other options first, because you never know. 
And by the way, Disney is an adorable name for a cat.


----------



## corazon (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry Middie!  We'll all be thinking of you and your Disney.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news Middie.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 22, 2006)

my heartfelt sympathies, middie.

tell her "cats rule, dogs drool" for me.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 22, 2006)

((((Middie)))) 

Trust me, I feel your sorrow right up there with you at this moment... but keep in mind, Disney is now crossing the rainbow bridge, to an eternally beautiful place, where she can run around freely again, and will meet another new arrival there, my dear Napoleone, my beloved hamster... maybe not in this world, but over there, I am sure they can be very good friends...
She will be watching over you from there, too... so don't let your smile disappear.  She would like to see that on your face.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 22, 2006)

Middie
The very same thing happened to our healthy, happy cat, who was 12.    I watched her come up the garden dragging her back legs behind her. Took her to the vet who said it was arthritis, and gave her anti inflammatory injections/steroids - and she now has long-term painkilling injections every two months... she walks with a kind of 'hobble' gait, but the vet says she is not in pain - so..... she lives to fight another day - it has now been about 18 months, and she has adapted well to not being quite so active.  And the bird population in our gardens all heaved a mighty sigh of relief at her inability to run and catch them  

I really hope that something can be done for your cat.


----------



## lulu (Aug 22, 2006)

My absolute sympathy Middie.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh middie, this is so sad........i will be thinking of you today......come join us at the tub when you feel like it and we can help you talk about it...


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry about Disney Middie, hope the vet can tell you what caused this.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 22, 2006)

Middie, I am sorry about Disney. (((hugs)))


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Middie.  My heart goes out to you.  HUGE Hugs!!!


----------



## middie (Aug 22, 2006)

She's gone guys. She had arthritis so bad there really was no hope for her. She had gotten really skinny too. It's lonely walking into the house and not having her at the door waiting for me. I know it was best for her but I still didn't want to lose her. I already lost enough this year.  This year has been so bad for me and I really don't know where I'd be right now if it wasn't for each and everyone of you. So I want to thank all of you right now from the bottom of my heart for all of your thoughts and prayers. They really did help me out alot.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2006)

Well..here are a few more hugs!  
Keep taking care of you!!!

smiles, T


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

_I'm sorry Middie, I wish there were more I could do or say._
_kadesma_


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 22, 2006)

(((Middie))))I'm so sorry you had to let your baby Disney go-much love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Dove (Aug 22, 2006)

(((((((((Big Hugs))))))))

I understand how you feel..my love to you.
Marge~Dove


----------



## amber (Aug 22, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> She's gone guys. She had arthritis so bad there really was no hope for her. She had gotten really skinny too. It's lonely walking into the house and not having her at the door waiting for me. I know it was best for her but I still didn't want to lose her. I already lost enough this year. This year has been so bad for me and I really don't know where I'd be right now if it wasn't for each and everyone of you. So I want to thank all of you right now from the bottom of my heart for all of your thoughts and prayers. They really did help me out alot.


 
Middie, same thing happened with my dog, arthritic hips, he couldnt pick himself up to eat or even go to the bathroom.  So sorry for your loss.  Our pets are family.  I know you will be missing her tonight.  I know it's too soon to consider another pet, but down the line, it might be a good idea?  I for one always want a pet in my life.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry about your Disney. Take care.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2006)

middie, get your butt right down to a shelter and adopt another cat. you have the room in your home and heart, and there's a little furry guy waiting for a great human mommy like you. no need to make yourself go through any more heartache.

we lost our first cat unexpectedly a few years ago, and we did just that. it took my wife a while to completely warm up to our new furball, but she's definitely as loved as any cat could be now. we both agree that it was the right move, and she alleviated all of those days when we would have been sad not having our companion; no one to feed, no litter box to clean, no warm purr and a rub at the end of a long day. (ok, so it was intended to get some food. i can appreciate that.  ) 

i know it'll be weird at first, and you'll still grieve for your disney, but it's the best thing you can do imo and experience. and some lucky little cat is sitting in a shelter, just waiting for you.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Middie. My friend had to put down her cat of 16 years last week and she was devastated too its such a hard thing to do but at the same time the most caring thing you could do under the circumstances.


----------



## Claire (Aug 23, 2006)

My thoughts are with you.  I recently had to put an old companion down, and I fear it may not be long before I have to do it again.  It's a hard decision.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Ah, Middie! I'm so sorry!!!!! It's so sad when it happens, but, you gave Disney a good life!! Big hug to you!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 23, 2006)

So very sorry Middie it took alot of courage to to let her go but now she wont suffer any more and is smiling down at you from above.


----------



## Constance (Aug 23, 2006)

The only animal I've had to put down was my beloved, 17 year old Maggie Dog, and there was no choice to be made. She had what we think was a heart attack or stroke, and after watching her suffer all night, I took her to the vet the next morning. She probably would have been gone by that night anyway, but I couldn't bear to see her in pain any longer. She had gone blind, and I don't think she even knew where she was. 
The vet asked if I wanted to be with her. I said yes, and I'm glad I did. I petted and talked to her soothingliy, and when he gave her the injection, I watched the pain melt away from her face as she heaved a final big sigh, and left us.

That dog had a heart the size of Texas...there must be a heaven for a spirit like that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sorry middie!!!!!!!!!  Hugs to you.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Aug 25, 2006)

So sorry to hear the news, Middie. Hope you're doing OK given the circumstances.


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2006)

oh middie, I'm so sorry!
I wish I could fly out there and give you a shoulder & a hug.


----------



## cara (Aug 26, 2006)

hard news to hear, middie...
but do as bucky said, get out and get a new cat... that's the best way to get along with the grief... and no empty house when you come home


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 26, 2006)

Middie, I am sorry to hear of this news. Hugs are coming your way.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. Poor Sheba (my 12 year old cat) keeps looking for her.


----------

